# MoYu TangLong Confirmed! Mechanism pics!



## FailCuber (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks cool. Especally the golden screws. 
I'll probably be updating the news on my youtube channel so stay tuned! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvMjGCZvGr8f3J1yNZ0QK2w


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 11, 2015)

AoLong, AoSu, AoChuang
WeiLong, WeiSu
HuaLong, HuaChuang
TangChuang, TangLong


----------



## MarcelP (Sep 11, 2015)

Cool, I love new 3X3 cubes


----------



## Phinagin (Sep 11, 2015)

MJCuber8595 said:


> AoLong, AoSu, AoChuang
> WeiLong, WeiSu
> HuaLong, HuaChuang
> TangChuang, TangLong


aofu and aoshi too. 
Isn't there also supposed to be a huasu and tangsu?


----------



## MJCuber8595 (Sep 11, 2015)

Yup true


----------



## mDiPalma (Sep 11, 2015)

mmmm this looks smooth like peanut butter


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Sep 11, 2015)

mDiPalma said:


> mmmm this looks smooth like peanut butter



LOLOLOLOL
Yay, new peanut butter patties


----------



## stoic (Sep 11, 2015)

Also HuanYing, I still use mine quite a bit. 
Loud as hell though


----------



## kliang9299 (Sep 11, 2015)

Huh, nothing in the mechanism really screams being worth 30+ dollars. I expected that Aolong v3 that Womack posted here a while back. Oh well, I'll just wait and see on this one.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 11, 2015)

It has those corners with the tabs in the center that cause locking (at least for me)... Aghh.


----------



## United Thought (Sep 11, 2015)

Moyu seriously, stop releasing new cubes every five minutes. It's just gonna start becoming really expensive for people who do reviews on their yt channel.


----------



## Myachii (Sep 11, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Moyu seriously, stop releasing new cubes every five minutes. It's just gonna start becoming really expensive for people who do reviews on their yt channel.



Is only a game, why you heff to be mad?

But seriously though, you can't complain about more of a choice. I felt the same way as you before but having more cubes to choose from is a good thing, and they obviously know what they're doing marketing wise.


----------



## gokkar (Sep 11, 2015)

kliang9299 said:


> Huh, nothing in the mechanism really screams being worth 30+ dollars. I expected that Aolong v3 that Womack posted here a while back. Oh well, I'll just wait and see on this one.



Where do you see anything about such an outrageous price?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 11, 2015)

How much will it be? i know it will be pricey but I still want to know the price. it looks like a Ying-series cube mixed with the 356.


----------



## Myachii (Sep 11, 2015)

gokkar said:


> Where do you see anything about such an outrageous price?



In an earlier thread this was quoted to be a "premium" speedcube and rumours went around about it possibly costing this price, the highest I saw was 60$


----------



## 2180161 (Sep 11, 2015)

Those torpedoes look GIGANTIC.


----------



## Chree (Sep 11, 2015)

Myachii said:


> In an earlier thread this was quoted to be a "premium" speedcube and rumours went around about it possibly costing this price, the highest I saw was 60$



That might've been my fault, as I was just mindlessly speculating. No one really thinks the price this cube will get that high... unless them screws are made of pure gold. Although it would be interesting to see how well (or poorly) an outrageously priced cube sells.

As for this particular model? Nah. If it's less than $20, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Knut (Sep 11, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> How much will it be? i know it will be pricey but I still want to know the price. it looks like a Ying-series cube mixed with the 356.



It really does. If it performs like the 356 too then I'm getting it.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 11, 2015)

it looks blocky and like a guanlong with steroids..


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks great! Still HYPE for the GuoGuan brand, though!


----------



## qwertycuber (Sep 11, 2015)

Looks a bit like a step down from previous moyu 3x3s.


----------



## TraciAG (Sep 11, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> it looks blocky and like a guanlong with steroids..



that is a hilarious description


----------



## NeilH (Sep 11, 2015)

the edge/corner tracks look like the 356, pieces like guanlong. i think it will be good, but springs are huge part of design and who knows what those are like


----------



## NewCuber000 (Sep 12, 2015)

Looks cool, but even if its great and I need a new cube I would never buy a 3x3 that's over $25.


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 12, 2015)

Speedcubing brands seem to like copying each other. The assembly design is like a FangShi with the caps and the shape of the edges and corners look like a Gans to me.


----------



## typeman5 (Sep 14, 2015)

yeah it looks simmilar to the gans 356


----------



## typeman5 (Sep 14, 2015)

when will this be released?


----------



## Please Dont Ask (Sep 14, 2015)

typeman5 said:


> when will this be released?



It will take a 'LONG' time 
and add 3 more months to 'LONG'.
That's when the cube will be released


----------



## benskoning (Sep 14, 2015)

its a huanying with filled corners... whats the big deal?


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 14, 2015)

United Thought said:


> Moyu seriously, stop releasing new cubes every five minutes. It's just gonna start becoming really expensive for people who do reviews on their yt channel.


Exactly. As a reason I stopped buying each and every cube and buy only those which catch my eye. If this is less than 20$ then I might give it a try. This looks similar to some previous moyu cubes.


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 19, 2015)

Its up for pre order on thecubicle.us. Its about the same price as normal 3x3s as well


----------



## ZZTrooper (Sep 19, 2015)

From the pics of the inside it looks like a super guanlong with ying corners. The outside looks like a gans but more angular and cuts kinda like a hualong. Looks quite interesting, but my jieyun is good enough for now.


----------



## NeilH (Sep 19, 2015)

ZZTrooper said:


> From the pics of the inside it looks like a super guanlong with ying corners. The outside looks like a gans but more angular and cuts kinda like a hualong. Looks quite interesting, but my jieyun is good enough for now.



looks like the 356, hualong, and guanlong combined


----------



## Blabber333 (Sep 19, 2015)

its on the cubicle for 16 bucks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 19, 2015)

Oh cool, I may get it if its that price. I will probably still skip out on the rest of the Tang series though.


----------



## CubeWizard23 (Sep 19, 2015)

looks like a gans, from the hollow corners to the 2 piece capped pieces.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 20, 2015)

Ooh its going to come out in teal, blue, pink, grey and brown!!


----------



## Nextron (Sep 22, 2015)

don't worry its 16$


----------



## DTCuber (Sep 22, 2015)

I'll get it if it comes out in green.


----------



## llcubester (Sep 22, 2015)

I just preordered the teal one for $12.76 from the speedcubeshop. :O Just in time for another WCA Comp in November


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 24, 2015)

http://cubezz.com/Buy-4730-MoYu+TangLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+565mm+Black.html
It's up on cubezz.com now. Cubezz.com says it's an enhanced HuaLong and is 56.5. Interesting size.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Sep 25, 2015)

MoyuFTW said:


> http://cubezz.com/Buy-4730-MoYu+TangLong+3x3x3+Speed+Cube+565mm+Black.html
> It's up on cubezz.com now. Cubezz.com says it's an enhanced HuaLong and is 56.5. Interesting size.



Cubezz lists the Meiying as the same size. I really like the Meiying size so this is nice


----------



## Mosha (Sep 25, 2015)

https://youtu.be/GCud3yxijwM

Cubicle first impression


----------



## MoyuFTW (Sep 25, 2015)

Mosha said:


> https://youtu.be/GCud3yxijwM
> 
> Cubicle first impression



Disappointed  I like smooth cubes...


----------



## Ninja Storm (Sep 26, 2015)

It's incredible.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 26, 2015)

After watching thecubicle's video, I think I'll probably get it after my exams.


----------



## N33bah (Sep 26, 2015)

huasu? maybe da future?


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Sep 26, 2015)

There will be a Huasu and a Tangsu, I don't know their release dates though.


----------



## Isaac Lai (Sep 26, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> There will be a Huasu and a Tangsu, I don't know their release dates though.



Poor 4x4, still stuck at Ao...


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 27, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> It's incredible.



Seconded, it's almost certainly replacing my Meiying.



MoyuFTW said:


> Disappointed  I like smooth cubes...



It is smooth, very Gans 356-ish.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 27, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Seconded, it's almost certainly replacing my Meiying.
> 
> 
> 
> It is smooth, very Gans 356-ish.



you have one? how is it like?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Sep 27, 2015)

Is it as stable as say a aolong or a tighter hualong? I want a the gans 356 smoothness, but it's a little bit too flimsy for my turning style.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 27, 2015)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Is it as stable as say a aolong or a tighter hualong? I want a the gans 356 smoothness, but it's a little bit too flimsy for my turning style.



in phil's first impressions on the cubicle channel, he says it has the stability of an aolong but doesn't flex as much as a gans, and is very smooth


----------



## supercavitation (Sep 27, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> you have one? how is it like?



Tried three at Slow n Steady.

It's almost exactly how Phil described it in the video, the smoothness and feel of a Gans 356 with the stability of an Aolong v2.


----------



## Praetorian (Sep 27, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> Tried three at Slow n Steady.
> 
> It's almost exactly how Phil described it in the video, the smoothness and feel of a Gans 356 with the stability of an Aolong v2.



probably gonna get it then, also I've always wanted a gray colored cube


----------



## molarmanful (Sep 27, 2015)

I've always wondered what brown cubes looked like... It's darker than I thought.

Teal seems like a cool option. But NO PURPLE!


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 27, 2015)

Ordway Persyn said:


> There will be a Huasu and a Tangsu, I don't know their release dates though.



Cong's design 4x4 is confirmed. I have pics of it. I'll try to post in within a week.


----------



## TheBrutux168 (Sep 27, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Cong's design 4x4 is confirmed. I have pics of it. I'll try to post in within a week.



http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-73417-1-1.html

This one?


----------



## FailCuber (Sep 27, 2015)

TheBrutux168 said:


> http://www.mofangluntan.com/thread-73417-1-1.html
> 
> This one?



Yeah, just with more pics and translation.


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 27, 2015)

Keaton says its amazing. Maybe moyu has a chance against the thunderclap and 356 now.

[video]https://youtu.be/3RSvls3iHy0?t=1m30s[/video]


----------



## CriticalCubing (Sep 27, 2015)

I am still rooting for Thunderclap but the gans feeling and aolong v2 stability intrigues me. Maybe I will get it or not.


----------



## CuBouz (Oct 2, 2015)

Got mine today.

To me, it feels like an extremely smoothened out and way faster YueYing (Cong's design). What has caught my attention most so far is its stable and solid feeling, which is quite amazing considering the amount of cornercut it gets. 

In addition, I notice that MoYu seems to have upped their sticker job standards. They are specifically cut for this cube, well placed and have no bubbles in them at all. Gans' great sticker job quality may have had an influence on this. Since most people replace the stickers, this may not seem that much of news but I think it's a good sign MoYu is starting to pay more attention to details.

While I easily recognize this cube as one of the best on the current market, I personally tend to prefer more flex-y kind of cubes like AoLong v1 and Gans 357 so I'm not sure if this is going to be my main. Definitely going to play around with it for a while though.


----------



## Mosha (Oct 5, 2015)

Opened my Tanglong tonight, initial impressions are very good. It's been a while since I've used a very smooth cube. 

I can't comment if this feels like a GANS356 I haven't had enough time with that cube to compare, but it sounds very similar and feels very smooth. Some have stated that this was a cross between an Aolong and the Gans. I disagree. Ive been using an Aolong V2 as my main for such a long time the Tanglong doesn't have any real characteristic of the Aolong. Some have said its due to its stability, but i wouldn't describe the Aolong V2 stability as its defining trait. 

I've done roughly 25 solves and it's improved quite a lot. It still has that out of the box Moyu scratchy feeling, it's just not as as pronounced as previous cubes, it disappears very quickly. The stickers are larger and better fitting, definitely looks much nicer if you don't want to change shades. The cut of sticker does give it a unique florian shape as shown in marketing material. 

Executing algorithms are a dream. Inserting pairs are quick and effortless. I haven't noticed any major lockups and I can't definitively review it until I'm used to the turning. Corner cutting seems to be improving but not brilliant with my stock cube, but it will be on par with the competition soon once broken in. 

Any questions or requests, give me a reply. I'll see what I can do.


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 7, 2015)

I have both Aolong V2 (enhanced) and Hualong. I prefer Hualong (looser) and even gans 356 feels a bit sluggish (sort of drag - has to use more effort to push) compared to Hualong. My fav cube in terms of loose and fast is 357 but this one is a bit hard to control.

So - how does Tanglong compare to Hualong in terms of 'speed' and ease of turning ('sluggish')?


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 7, 2015)

I am in the middle of making a review. Probably up by the end of the week. Honestly, I don't like it. It's not a bad cube in anyway and it might be the hype that gave me unrealistic expectations, but it's meh. I never really get lockups, but I feel like it is constantly catching and clicking. I'm basically saying the stability of the YueYing and speed of the MeiYing, but I would rather just use the MeiYing or the YueYing over this. I'm going to give this one away later on after the video is released and buy a grey one after that comes out.


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 7, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> I am in the middle of making a review. Probably up by the end of the week. Honestly, I don't like it. It's not a bad cube in anyway and it might be the hype that gave me unrealistic expectations, but it's meh. I never really get lockups, but I feel like it is constantly catching and clicking. I'm basically saying the stability of the YueYing and speed of the MeiYing, but I would rather just use the MeiYing or the YueYing over this. I'm going to give this one away later on after the video is released and buy a grey one after that comes out.



Thank you - you saved me $12+


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 7, 2015)

fiftyniner said:


> Thank you - you saved me $12+



:tu No problem.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 7, 2015)

fiftyniner said:


> Thank you - you saved me $12+



If you are not content with your current speedcube, then I would recommend the Thunderclap as of now. Yet to get the Tanglong.


----------



## MarcelP (Oct 7, 2015)

OK, my 2 cents. I was expecting a bit more when I first tried the cube. Although I think it is probably one of the best MoYu 3x3's, there is something about this cube that I do not like. I can not find what it is. I think I might be troubled with 'anything other than G356 sucks' syndrome. It is so hard to like any other cube after having a really good G356. The TangLong has great size (exact same size as AoLong V2), it is smooth, fast, and has amazing corner cutting abilities. Even my times on TangLong are really close to my normal times. Still.. I feel so good when I solve my Gans after the TangLong. At first I experienced a lot of (minor) catches. But after a few hundred solves that went away. I suspect the Tanglong needs breaking in to be catchless (?).


----------



## DELToS (Oct 7, 2015)

I recently got the TangLong from TheCubicle.us, and out of the box it was my main over the Cubicle MeiYing. I love everything about this cube. I love solving and practicing 3x3 so much more with the TangLong.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Oct 7, 2015)

DELToS said:


> I recently got the TangLong from TheCubicle.us, and out of the box it was my main over the Cubicle MeiYing. I love everything about this cube. I love solving and practicing 3x3 so much more with the TangLong.



Haha are you indirectly saying that out of box cubes are better than the premium vip cubes from cublicle  xD (just kidding)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 7, 2015)

If you've lubed your Tanglong well, I can't see how you wouldn't like this cube. Definitely the best cube out there atm.


----------



## Myachii (Oct 7, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> If you've lubed your Tanglong well, I can't see how you wouldn't like this cube. Definitely the best cube out there atm.



I love living in the UK and getting the newest puzzles 2 weeks after everyone else already has them 

I'll post a review here once it arrives (USPS tells me it's still in the US atm)


----------



## supercavitation (Oct 7, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> If you've lubed your Tanglong well, I can't see how you wouldn't like this cube. Definitely the best cube out there atm.



You may have gotten a particularly good one, though, given that it was better than my main even before you set it up.

EDIT: Or maybe my main just sucks. Who knows.


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 7, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> If you've lubed your Tanglong well, I can't see how you wouldn't like this cube. Definitely the best cube out there atm.


I still need to figure out exactly how to lube it, but I already like it. What did you do to it?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Oct 7, 2015)

supercavitation said:


> You may have gotten a particularly good one, though, given that it was better than my main even before you set it up.
> 
> EDIT: Or maybe my main just sucks. Who knows.



That first statement might be true, I could've gotten lucky with it. 

@Jabari: Andy lubed it <3


----------



## Bindedsa (Oct 7, 2015)

Ninja Storm said:


> That first statement might be true, I could've gotten lucky with it.
> 
> @Jabari: Andy lubed it <3



Tell Andy to release his secrets.


----------



## fiftyniner (Oct 8, 2015)

CriticalCubing said:


> If you are not content with your current speedcube, then I would recommend the Thunderclap as of now. Yet to get the Tanglong.



Thanks - I have the thunderclap but left neglected on the shelf.

Think I'll break it out for intense use this weekend...


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 8, 2015)

I hear the cube is very stable so I'm eager to get this when the Teal one comes out.


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 16, 2015)

So I am giving away the TangLong that was given to me by Thecubicle. I've posted the video below, but the entry form is at SpeedCubeReview.com/TangLong-Giveaway

I decided to have a bit of fun with this. Instead of any random person winning the cube, you need to know your stuff.  Only shipping inside the Lower 48 unfortunately.


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 16, 2015)

Entered! I'm planning on getting the teal version so I may give this to someone if I actually win.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 16, 2015)

ViolaBouquet said:


> So I am giving away the TangLong that was given to me by Thecubicle. I've posted the video below, but the entry form is at SpeedCubeReview.com/TangLong-Giveaway
> 
> I decided to have a bit of fun with this. Instead of any random person winning the cube, you need to know your stuff.  Only shipping inside the Lower 48 unfortunately.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBGfmt5AUTg



pretty sure I could identify those cubes but I'm already getting a grey tanglong


----------



## SpeedCubeReview (Oct 17, 2015)

Praetorian said:


> pretty sure I could identify those cubes but I'm already getting a grey tanglong



No problem. You can always win it for someone else


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 21, 2015)

MY GRAY TANGLONG SHIPPED TODAY I'm so excited I've always wanted a gray cube


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Oct 21, 2015)

I just realized my teal Tanglong shipped yesterday as well. It'll be cool to have a stickered Color cube. I also have a Yuxin 5x5 with it.


----------



## Praetorian (Oct 26, 2015)

my tanglong is so sexy stickered and gray


----------



## Makarov (Nov 2, 2015)

Really nice feeling cube but it has more resistance in turning than other cubes. I go back to a weilong and it's like turning air compared to the tanglong, and this is with the tensions so loose that they're pressing against the caps. Still feels good, better than a hualong, but I don't think I'll be able to lower that turn resistance.


----------



## Cubix8988 (Nov 25, 2015)




----------



## LiquidDnB (Nov 27, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0G...omment_id=z135vx0iqun1itlen224fb3rysu5hjlyu04

My review on this cube


----------

